# What can I say? I'm a warbird fan.



## Johnny .45 (Jan 2, 2010)

Um...hi. Like I said, I'm into WWII aircraft...all aircraft, actually, among other things...and this seems like a better place to discuss things than the YouTube comments pages. At least here I'm not limited to 500 letters per box, which is good, because I tend to be kinda "verbose", if you know what I mean. So, greetings, one and all, and you'll most likely here from me. Don't be afraid to tell me if I'm full of **** (if that would have been a problem for you), because that's one way I learn new things. So, yeah, "howdy", and etc.
Johnny .45


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate! Post away....


----------



## imalko (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome Johnny and greetings from Serbia. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard....don't worry if you talk Sh!t we have plenty of buckets AND you will have to shovel it yourself!

...we do wish to keep the place clean and tidy you know...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful state you live in Johnny. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## otftch (Jan 2, 2010)

welcome from sunny Florida.
Ed


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard Johnny.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Johnny!! This is a great place to learn!!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England. I live in a state too - or at least that's what my ex-wife call my house!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 2, 2010)

G'day Johnny, welcome to the forum mate nice to have you aboard and you can rabbit on all you want and plenty of folks will join in.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Rabbit* Rabbit*


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. You have now joined a family aviation enthusiasts. You will not find a finer gathering of aviation researchers or collection of aviation knowledge anywhere.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome to the form.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard mate


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome, J! Glad you're here!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome.

[crickets]


----------



## DBII (Jan 4, 2010)

WELCOME, sounds like you will fit right in. 

DBII


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------

